# entscheidungshilfe moduler oder non modular



## Lordius (20. November 2015)

ich bekomme bald einen neuen rechner, und stelle mir nun die Frage ob ich ein modulares oder nicht modulares Netzteil nehmen soll, diese 2 stehen zur Auswahl
8602479 - 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power
8602482 - 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM
mein Gehäuse hat ein Fenster, also wäre es von Vorteil wenn nicht so viele Kabel rumhängen würden
Gehäuse:61169 - Corsair Graphite Series 230T mit Sichtfenster

Lohnt sich die Anschaffung des Modularen, und hat dieses Netzteil auch andere Vorteile ausser weniger Kabelsalat? 

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2015)

Nein, andere Vorteile außer weniger Kabel bietet ein KM Netzteil nicht.


----------



## _Berge_ (20. November 2015)

Hi,

wie Threshold schon sagt, von CM haste keinen besonderen Vorteil, beim E10 (sehr gute Wahl) sparste 1 bis maximal 2 Kabel, die du weniger im Gehäuse hast.

Gruß
Berge


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2015)

Sind 8€ Unterschied.
Ist ja nicht die Welt. Du kannst die CM Version gerne nehmen.


----------



## Lordius (20. November 2015)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie Threshold schon sagt, von CM haste keinen besonderen Vorteil, beim E10 (sehr gute Wahl) sparste 1 bis maximal 2 Kabel, die du weniger im Gehäuse hast.
> 
> ...



Okay dann nehme ich die CM Variante und danke für die Info


----------



## Kankras (20. November 2015)

Moin, dazu eine Frage. Ist das oben gezeigte auch dieses hier? Also das Modulare: Netzteil Be Quiet! BN234 E10-CM-500W Straight Power: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## _Berge_ (20. November 2015)

@Kankras, jap das ist es


----------



## Kankras (20. November 2015)

Gut, danke dir.


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2015)

Modular ist am "CM" Zusatz zu erkennen.


----------



## Kankras (20. November 2015)

Ja mir ging es nur darum, ob das auch das aktuelle richtige Netzteil ist und nicht irgendeine veraltete Version.


----------

